

Laws of Physics Can’t Trump the Bonds of Love - moinvirani
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/24/laws-of-physics-cant-trump-the-bonds-of-love/
Mr. Wright&#x27;s Law - &quot;I could care less about Newtons 3rd law, I want to teach you something that you can use outside of school&quot;.
======
mobo1
Truly Inspiring. Thanks for posting!

